# The Next Nissan Z Won’t be a Bargain-Basement Sports Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Despite its advanced age the 370Z still has a place in Nissan’s lineup.*
> 
> 'We’re not going to walk away from the nameplate, and it’s certainly something we’re studying and working through right now,' Michael Bunce, vice president of product planning at Nissan North America, Inc. said.
> 
> Though it’s increasingly difficult for the Z to compete, particularly with models brandished by the Detroit three. It seems every year the American muscle-car triad brings more horsepower and innovation to market.


Read more about The Next Nissan Z Won’t be a Bargain-Basement Sports Car at AutoGuide.com.


----------

